# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Jak wybielić żółte zęby?

## henrysia98

Witam. Mam 15 lat i dość wstydliwy problem. Otóż moje zęby, mają żółtawy odcień. Oczywiście nie wszystkie lecz głównie dolna szczęka. Myje zęby 3 razy dziennie (od niedawna) a kiedyś 2 razy dzienne choć muszę przyznać, że będąc młodsza myłam je tylko wieczorem. Chcę też zacząć płukać je jakimś płynem, który być może by je wybielił.
Czy mógłby mi ktoś może podać jakieś inne metody, które sprawiłyby, ż e moje zęby będą bielsze? Czy mo że jest już "za późno" i nic nie da się na to poradzić?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.  :Smile:

----------


## Karaoke

Przede wszystkim nie wiadomo czy Twoja kość jest śnieżno-biała. Moim zdaniem najlepsze efekty osiągnie się po zastosowaniu profesjonalnego zabiegu stomatologicznego. Czyli wizyta u dentysty, sprawdzenie stanu uzębienia, oczyszczenie ząbków z kamienia/osadu i na koniec tzw. wybielanie.

----------


## henrysia98

A czy są jakieś inne sposoby, bo nie wiem czy moi rodzice zgodzą się na to wybielanie. Czy płukanie płynem może pomóc? I czy częste mycie zębów może dać jakieś efekty, czy raczej nie?

----------


## jack735

Jeśli palisz papierosy to przestań. Pasty, które wybielają zęby mogą zacząć działać dopiero po 2 miesiąc. Po za tym odpowiednia dieta bogata w wapń, warzywa i owoce również przyniesie korzyść.

----------


## Anett8

Ja przed laty też zastanawiałam się nad tym w jaki domowy sposób mogę wybielić zęby. Używałam różnych preparatów i nie zadziałało. Zdecydowałam się na skorzystanie z usług wybielania w klinice stomatologicznej Dental Design w Pruszkowie i muszę Ci powiedzieć, że jestem bardzo zadowolona, bo efekt utrzymuje się długo i widać znaczną poprawę koloru  :Smile:

----------


## Help723495

Witam. Podobno wybielanie wodą utlenioną pomaga... ale też podobno niszczy szkliwo...Może kup sobie jakąś pastę wybielającą. Po drugie szoruj zęby jakby nie było dnia. Ogranicz picie kawy,palenie papierosów i picie alkoholu. Możesz sobie kupić szczoteczkę  elektryczną która dwa razy skuteczniej usuwa osad nazębny niż szczoteczka manualna.

----------


## Matyldzia

Ale herezje, wodą utlenioną... Nawet nie pisz tego, bo jeszcze ktoś Cię posłucha :/ Najlepsze wybielanie to takie u stomatologa, moja siotsra takie miała i naprawde widac było różnicę, na stronie Candeo można o nim poczytać.  Ale jesteś młodziutka, może wystarczyłaby szczoteczka elektryczna, też systematycznie używana lekko wybiela zeby, poza tym można dentystę poprosić o piaskowanie, też zawsze osad zejdzie i zeby będą jaśniejsze.

----------


## rat.dam

WYBIELANIE! Na początek możesz spróbować z nakładkami wybielającymi, które zakłada się będąc w domu (np.: na wieczór). Jeśli chcesz mieć najlepszy efekt po nakładkach musisz iść do stomatologa, który weżnie odcisk, a następnie technik dentysta je wykona. Jak już będziesz mieć te nakładki, kupujesz żel wybielający w strzykawkach (są różne posmaki np.: mięta , melon itp.) dobra marka, którą Ci polecam to Opalescence. Nakładasz żel do specjalnych zagłębień w nakładkach i zakładasz je na całą noc. I stosujesz te nakładki przez ok 5-6 razy (nocy), Pamiętaj ! Nie wolno przez ten czas (ok 2tygodnie) pić kawy, palić papierosy i musisz mieć odpowiednią dietę, nie jeść to co barwi. Możesz też stosować pastę Opalescence, która też działa wybielająco koszt to ok 35 zł. Albo zakup nakładek Opalescence Go gotowych do użycia w dobrej cenie jednak nie polecam tego w tym momencie ponieważ musisz to skonsultować z lekarzem stomatologiem. Gdyż te gotowe nakładki są inne ( nie przylegają do zębów tak dokładnie jak te robione na odcisk ) może to spowodować przebarwienia. Dlatego możesz sobie na spokojnie spróbować z pastą Opalescence i zobaczysz jaki będzie efekt, jeśli to Ciebie nie satysfakcjonuje to zalecam iść do stomatologa na mały przegląd i on zaleci co dalej  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## kalmer

Przede wszystkim systematyczność i eliminowanie przyczyn - kawa, fajki, wino, kiepsko dieta. Musisz zacząć od tego. Później radzę systematycznie korzystać z pasty ajona. Nawet jeśli wydasz na wybielanie grube tysiące, a nie zmienisz swoich przyzwyczajeń, to i tak zęby szybko wrócą do takiego wyglądu, jaki miały wcześniej. Niestety.

----------


## walek

> Ale herezje, wodą utlenioną... Nawet nie pisz tego, bo jeszcze ktoś Cię posłucha :/ Najlepsze wybielanie to takie u stomatologa, moja siotsra takie miała i naprawde widac było różnicę, na stronie Candeo można o nim poczytać.  Ale jesteś młodziutka, może wystarczyłaby szczoteczka elektryczna, też systematycznie używana lekko wybiela zeby, poza tym można dentystę poprosić o piaskowanie, też zawsze osad zejdzie i zeby będą jaśniejsze.


A ile siostra płaciła w tym candeo, wiesz może? Jaką szczoteczkę byś poleciła? Piaskowanie miałem robione w zeszłym roku, ale po zimowych miesiącach = więcej kawy i herbaty znów niestety są w kiepskim stanie... :/

----------


## kalmer

Kolego... jeśli nie usuniesz przyczyny brzydkich zębów to nie będzie trwałej zmiany, a bulenie kolejnej kasy na to wybielanie, to jej wyrzucanie w błoto.
Zaprzestań, szkoda czasu i kasy! Skończ z kawą, ogranicz herbatę, po czasie na 100% zauważysz pewne zmiany.

----------


## Matyldzia

> A ile siostra płaciła w tym candeo, wiesz może? Jaką szczoteczkę byś poleciła? Piaskowanie miałem robione w zeszłym roku, ale po zimowych miesiącach = więcej kawy i herbaty znów niestety są w kiepskim stanie... :/


Ceny nie pamiętam dokładnie, na stronie Candeo jest cennik, wygoogluj sobie. Sama mam szcozteczkę dośc zwykłą, na baterie Oral-B i mnie wystarcza. Są też droższe modele z końcówkami wymienianymi np. wybielającymi. No ale jak ju,ż ktoś wspominał, nawet po wybielaniu musisz ograniczyć takie osadowe napoje, bo przecież nie po każdej kawie idziesz myć zeby?

----------


## kalmer

Możecie mi wyjaśnić co konkretnie zmieni tutaj szczoteczka elektryczna? Bo szczerze mówiąc średnio widzę tutaj zasadność...

----------


## Matyldzia

Mojej siostrze w Candeo też lekarz polecał zakup szczoteczki elektrycznej... Ja to widzę tak, że taka szczoteczka czyści dokładniej, lepiej wymiata wszystko spomiędzy zębów, lepiej zgarnia osad. Ja sama widzę różnicę w wyglądzie zebów od kiedy taką używam - wczesniej między zębami zbierał mi się osad, teraz tego nie ma. Oczywiście nie jest tak, że szczoteczka nie wiadomo jak wybieli zęby, ale zwłaszcza jak już się zainwestuje w wybielanie, piaskowanie itp. to warto o utrzymanie efektu zadbać.

----------


## riba

Ja także słyszałam że elektryczna szczoteczka dokładniej myje, lepiej usuwa osad co nawet spowalnia bądź całkiem hamuje proces powstawania kamienia nazębnego. Jeśli o mnie chodzi, ja wybielałam zęby w Dormedzie, tyle że ja robiłam to jak miałam ponad 20 lat, nie wiem czy u piętnastolatek takie zabiegi są wskazane. Ale zawsze możesz zadzwonić i zapytać, ewentualnie lekarz poleci Ci inne metody dbania o zęby.

----------


## kalmer

Rozumiem, ale czy prawdą jest, że przy takiej szczoteczce należy stosować pastę  w żelu? Czy nie jest tak, że gęsta pasta będzie zapychała cały mechanizm?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej moim zdaniem najlepiej zrobisz jak ze swoim problemem pójdziesz do lekarza. Ja miałam podobny problem i moja pani doktor poleciła mi zabieg piaskowania. Jest nieinwazyjny, nie powoduje nadwrażliwości, a zęby wyglądają o niebo lepiej. Nie wiem tylko czy problemem nie jest Twój bardzo młody wiek.

----------


## kalmer

Riba - sprawdziłem u siebie. Faktycznie jest spora różnica, ale również przy stosowanej paście. Przy ajonie szczoteczka śmigała lepiej, miałem wrażenie, że zęby są znacznie lepiej domyte - a to już bardzo pozytywne ;-)

----------


## bialy02

A mnie interesują takie domowe sposoby na wybielenie zębów. Czytałem, że tak z 2 razy w tygodniu trzeba myć zęby solą. Słyszał ktoś o tym ?

----------


## walek

> Ceny nie pamiętam dokładnie, na stronie Candeo jest cennik, wygoogluj sobie. Sama mam szcozteczkę dośc zwykłą, na baterie Oral-B i mnie wystarcza. Są też droższe modele z końcówkami wymienianymi np. wybielającymi. No ale jak ju,ż ktoś wspominał, nawet po wybielaniu musisz ograniczyć takie osadowe napoje, bo przecież nie po każdej kawie idziesz myć zeby?


Sprawdziłem - fajne ceny w tym Candeo, 500-700 za wybielanie to dość niewiele, jak już słyszałem o kosztach rzędu 1000-1200 zł za takie zabiegi... Że będę musiał ograniczyć, to wiem, bo trochę się uzależniłem, ale walczę z tym :P

----------


## kalmer

Jasne ;-) Solą na pewno sobie wybielisz zęby ;-)
Musisz zmienić przyczynę brzydkich zębów - zadbać o systematyczność, przestać palić, ograniczyć kawę, wprowadzenie ajony również wiele może dać.
Tak naprawdę wszystko zależy od ciebie...

----------


## Donathan88

Z solą to nie pierwszy raz ktoś pyta.

----------


## Matyldzia

Brrr, ale czemu na własne życzenie chcecie sobie niszczyć szkliwo? :/ Przecież taka sól bardzo mocno trze... Już lepiej iść na piaskowanie czy coś, jak kogoś nie stać na wybielanie. Ja sama się zastanawiam i w Candeo piaskowanie albo czyszczenie ultradźwiękami kosztuje ok. 100 zł, to nie są wielkie pieniądze...

----------


## tadek989

moim zdaniem najlepiej to jest po prostu o zęby dbać... pasta wybielająca w okresie trzech miesięcy jest w stanie wybielić każde zęby.. te metody opisywane przez was są dla leniwych ...

----------


## kalmer

Zgadza się. Pierwszy krok - koniec z fajkami, mocną kawą. Kolejny krok - pasta ajona, mycie po każdym posiłku. I tak naprawdę to wystarczy do posiadania ładnych i zdrowych zębów. Oczywiście efekt nie jest natychmiastowy, trzeba na niego poczekać, ale na 100% będzie o wiele bardziej trwały!

----------


## Kicki

ja mam problemy z kamieniem i mam elektryczną szczoteczkę, płuczę płynem i tak dalej, ale raczej muszę przejść się do dentysty, ile kosztuje średnio usuwanie kamienia i czy można tak jednorazowo wszystkie oczyścić?

----------


## nijaki111

Nie wiem czy powinno się reklamować, ale jest dostępna w każdej aptece biała perła, można tanio wybielić choć polecam bardziej sprawdzone, stomatologiczne metody.

----------


## kalmer

kicki - oczyścisz. Zabieg może kosztować od kilkuset złotych to kilku tysięcy złotych, ale pamiętaj, że wybielanie nigdy nie będzie trwałe. Twoje zęby z jakiejś przyczyny są brzydkie i to właśnie powinnaś wyeliminować.

----------


## korzymek

ja polecam żel dr martin schwarz home comfort,wybielanie w domu

----------


## aleksandram

możesz spróbować domowych sposobów- np wybielanie węglem, poszukaj w necie, jest tego dużo  :Smile:

----------


## madejska

ja od swojego dentysty kupuje wybielacz dr schwarz expert 20%,fajnie wybiela,poleacm

----------


## AnnaDor

Ja chodzę do  gabinetu dentystycznego na wybielanie, sama w domu specyfikami jakimiś to bym nie chciała, wolę jak to jest zrobione profesjonalnie. Stomatologia Rodzinna Kaczmarzyk z Trzebnicy to bardzo dobre miejsce, chodze tam od lat i zawsze wszystko solidnie jest zrobione, jestem z nich zadowolona. U nich właśnie wybielałam zęby i efekt jest dobry.

----------


## bokepfr

terima kasih untuk posting

----------


## rysiek301

używanie pasty o właściwościach rozjaśniających przebarwienia i przywracających bielszy uśmiech. Dostępne na rynku preparaty do higieny jamy ustnej są zupełnie bezpieczne, ale warto je stosować na zmianę ze zwykłą pastą. W sklepach można kupić również wybielacze w sztyfcie, żele dwufazowe, przezroczyste paski pokryte substancją wybielającą oraz nakładki, które należy wcisnąć na zęby i trzymać przez określony czas.

----------


## mikaska

najlepiej pójść od razu do stomatologa i wybielić zęby to chyba będzie najskuteczniejsza metoda, ja też niedawno wybielałam w eurodental. wyzło super, mają profesjonalne podejście i leczą najnowszymi metodami, warto rozwazyć u nich wizytę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wybielałam zęby w krakowskim matraszekstomatologia.pl To bardzo dobry gabinet, jest tam fajna opieka stomatologiczna i ceny nie wzięte z kosmosu. Chodzę do nich od dłuższego czasu i jestem zadowolona. Zęby wybielałam ok. sześć miesięcy temu i do dziś wyglądają idealnie.

----------


## miraska

może po prostu wybielić najlepiej zęby u stomatologa, ja wybielałam w eurodental, efekt rewelacyjny, ząbki są białę i mogę się bez problemu uśmiechać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja  z pół roku temu wybielałam zęby w przychodni  stomatologicznej ES Dentica w Tychach i zadowolona jestem z ich usług, w pełni profesjonalnie tam jest, nowocześnie, obsługa dobra. No i najważniejsze że zęby nadal po tylu miesiącach ładnie wglądają, efekt nadal się utrzymuje, o to chodziło  :Smile:

----------


## ekstrawertyczka

Jesteś młodą osobą, więc myślę, że najpierw powinnaś się skonsultować ze swoim dentystą i poradzić, albo udać sie do higiensitki stomatologicznej, ja mam bardzo fajną higienistke, mogę ci spokojnie polcecić, nazywa się Barbara Szeląg, przyjmuje m.in w scandinavian clinic, jest bardzo miła, na pewno Ci pomoze!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najbezpieczniej oczywiście u dentysty, tez kiedyś w domu próbowałam wybielić węglem, różnymi nakładkami, pastami, ale nic z tego, tylko zęby mnie bolały. A w końcu poszłam do swojego zaufanego dentysty w Lublinie na Lwowskiej - Dental, gdzie lampą naprawdę udało im się wybielić moje żółte zęby do ładnej bieli. Nic to nie bolało, żeby nie są nadwrażliwe, cenowo też wyszło w porządku, polecam serdecznie.

----------


## ileszka

Moim zdaniem najlepiej od razu iśc do stomatologa i wybielić profesjonalnie zęby bo to jedyna droga, ja też próbowałam róznych past do zębów, pasków wybielających ale to nic nie pomogło, dopiero jak poszłam do eurodental to super wybielono mi ząbki, jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Mirelka

ja zdecydowałam się na profesjonalne wybielanie zębów i dlatego zdecydowałam się na stomatologię Cichonia. 
Serio mają dobrych specjalistów, dobrze wybielają i w ogole estetycznie dbaja o zęby!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też lubię mieć wybielone zęby, taki biały uśmiech sprawia że człowiek od razu wygląda na bardziej zadbanego. Co do konkretów to ostatni zabieg wybielania miałam wykonywany w Warszawie na Jana Kazimierza w DentisMED i chwalę ich sobie, bardzo solidni i profesjonalni, gabinet nowoczesny i miła obsługa no i ceny też zupełnie w porządku, także na bank będę do nich wracać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wybielanie zawsze najlepiej jest robić u dentysty. Sama miałam różne przygody i z produktami do wybielania z drogerii i z domowymi sposobami. Nic z tego nie przynosiło dobrych rezultatów, dlatego postanowiłam spróbować wybielić moje zęby u dentysty. Wybór padł oczywiście na moja sprawdzoną przychodnię - Dental w Lublinie na ul. Lwowskiej. Na nich się nie zawiodłam. Samo wybielanie było w przystępnej cenie, trwało krótko, a efekt był super. Zęby są białe, a ten odcień naprawdę długo się utrzymuje, polecam.

----------


## matski

Radzę skorzystyać z profesjonalnego zabiegu u renomowanego stomatologa. Ja korzystam z usług Centrum Medycznego Tysiąclecie. Polecam tą placówkę.

----------


## Luśka45

pięknie wybielają w Stomatologii dr Cichonia. Na prawdę dobrze i dokładnie. I jestem sama zadowolona jak elegancko moje zęby teraz wyglądają!

----------


## ZofiaMig

Najlepszym sposobem na wybielenie zębów jest odpowiedni zabieg w dobrym gabinecie. Z doświadczenia polecam gabinet B2 Dental Clinic. Gabinet jest dobrze wyposażony i nowoczesny. Przyjmujący tam lekarze są perfekcjonistami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja wybielałam zęby metodą nakładkową - efekt jest super i w dodatku długotrwały. Szczerze polecam. Wybielałam w klinice dentystycznej na placu szczepańskim w Krakowie - scandinavian clinic.

----------


## Okella

ja wybielałam w Stomatologi dr Cichonia - bardzo dobrze i dokładnie się mną zajęli. i Profesjonalnie. Szczerze mowiac to jestem zadowolona z takiej opieki no i białych zębów przede wszystkim

----------


## Marcel88

Ja też chcę mieć bielsze zęby. Kto używa jakich metod?

----------


## Patrycja_90

Polecam zabieg wybielający w NovumDent Dental Clinic, przyjmują tam kompetentni dentyści, którzy mają na wyposażeniu nowoczesny sprzęt.

----------


## oliwia_T6

Gabinet stomatologiczny WE SMILE oferuje skuteczne zabiegi wybielające zęby. Polecam!

----------

